# Anybody got a schematic for my fridge



## Wuzzat? (Apr 18, 2014)

model gb2fhdxwq02?
The exploded view is online but no schematic that I could find.

It takes two weeks for a layer of ice to form in the freezer so I will be pulling it out from the wall and looking for a schematic on the inside of a panel, but it'd help if I had one beforehand.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 18, 2014)

Shouldn't this be in appliances?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 18, 2014)

My bad.
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CallMeVilla (Apr 18, 2014)

If it is not there ...  Here is a lead from SEARS Customer Assistance:

I am sorry; we do not have the wiring diagram available online. Do not worry, I would suggest you to contact our technical team at 800-4MyHome to locate the wiring diagram.

Working hours: M-F 5:00 am - 11:00pm Sat-Sun 7:00am - 8:00pm.


----------



## woodchuck (Apr 18, 2014)

So the freezer isn't cold enough. Defrost system not working.(defrost heater, defrost thermostat, or defrost timer or control module) Circulating fan not working. Low on freon.


----------



## jeff1 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi,



> model gb2fhdxwq02?
> The exploded view is online but no schematic that I could find.



LINK> http://www.applianceaid.com/pdf/Whirlpool-Refrigerator-GB2FHDXWQ02 -Tech-Wiring- Sheet-W10322959.pdf

jeff.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks, folks. . . I printed out this last link.

IIRC, I called the Whirlpool people about a schematic and they evaded the question.  They may not want to incur liability by enabling me to work inside the fridge or they just may not like DIYers.

And Trible's had only a generic fridge manual. 

My wife's going overseas shortly so I'll wait till then and load everything I haven't already eaten into the downstairs fridge before I start messing with this thing.

For my BG55 Stihl leaf blower they absolutely would not sell me a factory manual but a guy who worked for a rental place told me to clean out the jet.  I finally bought a new $3 jet and we'll see very soon how well it works - the leaves are left over from last fall.


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 30, 2014)

jeff1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> LINK> http://www.applianceaid.com/pdf/Whirlpool-Refrigerator-GB2FHDXWQ02 -Tech-Wiring- Sheet-W10322959.pdf
> 
> jeff.


'Nother problem, same fridge 

if you close the door, after two or three seconds there is a slight vacuum in the fridge that lasts about 15 seconds.  With a steady pull on the door handle the vacuum releases and then the door is easily opened, as expected.  Or if you open it again immediately there is no resistance.

Is there a vacuum release valve somewhere that's bad?  
We've never had a fridge like this and I can't remember if it did this from day one. 
I can't imagine why, firstly, there is a vacuum, and then why it releases.  Something is equalizing the outside and inside pressure but what would it be?  

With a door area of two or three sq ft. this doesn't have to be much of a pressure difference.

???


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2014)

Wuzzat? said:


> 'Nother problem, same fridge
> 
> if you close the door, after two or three seconds there is a slight vacuum in the fridge that lasts about 15 seconds.  With a steady pull on the door handle the vacuum releases and then the door is easily opened, as expected.  Or if you open it again immediately there is no resistance.
> 
> ...


my two door fridge does the same thing, I think it is just the fan running that does it.


----------



## slownsteady (May 30, 2014)

I sort  of recall seeing a schematic (on older fridges) on the back of the unit. Not a promise, just a thought.


----------



## jeff1 (May 31, 2014)

> if you close the door, after two or three seconds there is a slight vacuum in the fridge that lasts about 15 seconds. With a steady pull on the door handle the vacuum releases and then the door is easily opened, as expected. Or if you open it again immediately there is no resistance.



That is normal.
When we let warmer room air in and this air meets the cold air a vacuum is created and sucks the door closed. Once the warmer air cools down the less suction we get.

jeff.


----------



## Wuzzat? (May 31, 2014)

jeff1 said:


> That is normal.
> When we let warmer room air in and this air meets the cold air a vacuum is created and sucks the door closed. Once the warmer air cools down the less suction we get.
> 
> jeff.


Thanks.  
It's strange we've never noticed it before, with any fridge.  It seems to be less so when you pull out the freezer drawer but that door is smaller than the upper fridge door.


----------

